# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Tự đóng tủ ấp trứng gà

## CBNN

Người thân có nhu cầu ấp trứng gà nên kêu em đóng . 
phiên bản v2 chỉ có chức năng điều khiển nhiệt độ , và đảo trứng tự động . ( phiên bản V3 sẽ có thêm điều khiển độ ẩm )
số lượng trứng khi để bắng vỉ nhựa thông thường là 30 x 6 = 180 trứng.Nếu đóng vỉ để lộn xộn chắc khá nhiều . 

khung vỉ


ván đóng thùng .

----------


## conga

Bác làm này chi cho cực, đảo trứng lại phải làm 1 cái màng bọc bằng nhựa đục lỗ, linh tinh lằng nhằng, chỉ cần có 2 cái quạt lưu thông luồng gió là trứng đẹp hết. Gì chứ gần tết rồi, ấp ra con làm gì, ấp trứng lộn nhắm rượu thôi.

----------

CBNN

----------


## CBNN

phải có nhu cầu mới đóng chứ bác . . cơ cấu của em chỉ có nhiu đó thôi ah . không có màng bọc gì đâu bác . Cấu trúc tủ hơi phước tạp tí , để làm cho không khí đc luân chuyển tuần hoàn và phân tán nhiệt đều .

----------


## CBNN

mỗi ngày làm một tí .

----------


## culitruong

Hàng khủng.

Không biết loại ván của bác nó thế nào chứ cái thùng của tớ đau đầu vì cái vụ độ ẩm, lý do là cái ván ép mỹ nó hút ẩm ghê quá thành ra đã thử nhiều cách mà độ ẩm chỉ trong tầm 50%,  không đạt yêu cầu.

----------


## Tuấn

> Hàng khủng.
> 
> Không biết loại ván của bác nó thế nào chứ cái thùng của tớ đau đầu vì cái vụ độ ẩm, lý do là cái ván ép mỹ nó hút ẩm ghê quá thành ra đã thử nhiều cách mà độ ẩm chỉ trong tầm 50%,  không đạt yêu cầu.


Là sao hả cụ ? dùng ván chống nước có được không ạ ? Hay là sơn hay làm như người ta sơn thuyền nan ý ạ ?

----------


## culitruong

> Là sao hả cụ ? dùng ván chống nước có được không ạ ? Hay là sơn hay làm như người ta sơn thuyền nan ý ạ ?


Chắc đó củng là một phương án, nhưng để ngóng cái hệ thống độ ẩm của bác chủ cái đã. Bác CBNN này thì từng làm nguyên cái mạch ngon lành rồi, chờ bác ấy phun ra luôn cái hệ thống phun mưa rồi bắt chước thôi.

----------

CBNN

----------


## CBNN

bác culitruong không sơn thống thấm sao? em xài sơn dầu để chống thâm , ngăn ngừa hơi nước làm bở ván (ván dzỏm) và nấm mốc . 
Tủ này em không làm điểu khiển độ ẩm , vẫn để khay nước bên trong thôi , nhắc nhở người sử dụng một ngày xịt phun nước một lần (cần thiết từ ngày 11 đổ đi phun nhiều lần )  . 

Nếu bác cần thì cũng có nhiều cách , rẻ và hiệu quả thì sử dụng cục tạo khói hơi nước bằng loa gốm áp điện . 



cách này khá hiệu quả . Nhưng không biết sóng siêu âm có ảnh hường gì đến trứng hay ko thì ko biết . Chứ nhiều người nói sử dụng tạo độ ẩm trong phòng máy lạnh khi ngủ hay gặp ác mộng . Em hay nghe nhạc tần số thấp (423hz) để dễ ngủ và ngủ ngon nên nghĩ sóng tần số cao cũng hảnh hưởng tới não bộ . 

hoay mua cái này rồi nối ống vào tủ có vẻ ngon , rẻ, tiện nữa buồn buồn trời nóng đem ra để trước cái quạt cho mát .


Các nữa là sử dụng nhiệt trỏ nấu nước . Hoặc dùng motor áp lực phun sương .

----------


## CBNN

bác cần độ ẫm bao nhiêu cũng có ah

----------

culitruong, thuhanoi

----------


## anhxco

Tủ này chắc phải có quạt gió lưu thông không khí để tản đều nhiệt và độ ẩm chứ nhỉ?

----------


## CKD

Cụ CBNN này kinh nghiệm máy ấp trứng cũng hơi bị nhiều đấy. Sóng tần số cao với gà vịt thì không biết, nhưng với con người, nhớ là đã đọc một số phân tích thì có tác hại nhe. Dù cho ở tần số siêu âm, người hầu như không nghe thấy, nhưng tai vẫn chịu kích thích và gây căng thẳng. Cái này nhớ đã đọc trong một số tài liệu phân tích phổ âm học tác động đến con người. Giờ tìm lại thì chẵng thấy đâu. Nên thật hư thế nào.. không chắc lắm vì không nhớ rỏ.

----------


## lekimhung

Cái cục tạo sương này nó có cái cảm biến, nếu không để ngập nước quá cái cảm biến thì nó không chạy đâu, còn tác hại của sóng siêu âm thì chắc chắn là có, nhưng trong trường hợp này mình nghĩ nó bị nước hấp thụ gần hết rồi nên chắc là trứng không ảnh hưởng nhiều. Có 1 lần mình chơi dại,khi nó đang phun nước lên lỡ để tay vào chỗ ngọn nước thôi, nữa tiếng sau cánh tay mình đỏ lên và ngứa lắm, có nổi mụn nước dưới da luôn, nên mấy bác cẩn thận.

----------


## culitruong

Cái cục tưng tưng đó sài chán lắm. Bỏ nhiều nước thì nó éo xì hơi, bỏ ít nước thì nó mau cạn (nóng lắm ) đâu có rãnh mà canh châm nước hoài. Chắc hôm nào tháo ra sơn mới được.

----------


## thuhanoi

> bác cần độ ẫm bao nhiêu cũng có ah


Cái bộ này dung siêu âm hay áp suất vậy bác

----------


## nhatson

> Cái cục tưng tưng đó sài chán lắm. Bỏ nhiều nước thì nó éo xì hơi, bỏ ít nước thì nó mau cạn (nóng lắm ) đâu có rãnh mà canh châm nước hoài. Chắc hôm nào tháo ra sơn mới được.


diy cắm đầu cái bìh nước vào đề giữ mực nước ah

b.r

----------


## culitruong

> diy cắm đầu cái bìh nước vào đề giữ mực nước ah
> 
> b.r


Tính làm đó bác, nhưng cái cục đó nó tèo mất rồi nên lại thôi ạ. Mà thật ra nó củng không đạt độ ẩm cần thiết như mình muốn. 

được cái nhìn khói sương mờ ảo củng đẹp, giá củng rẻ, các bác mua về chơi đi tiệm bán cá kiểng là có liền.

----------


## lekimhung

Mua cái nồi hấp bánh bao đó anh, có tới mấy tầng để sắp trứng như bánh bao, vừa có nhiệt vừa có hơi nước, thường gà mái ấp 21 ngày thì nở còn làm kiểu này thì 1 tiếng là nở rồi. khì khì. sì spam tí.

----------


## CBNN

sắp hoàn tất ...

----------


## CBNN

> Tính làm đó bác, nhưng cái cục đó nó tèo mất rồi nên lại thôi ạ. Mà thật ra nó củng không đạt độ ẩm cần thiết như mình muốn. 
> 
> được cái nhìn khói sương mờ ảo củng đẹp, giá củng rẻ, các bác mua về chơi đi tiệm bán cá kiểng là có liền.


xài kiểu gì cũng vậy thôi bác! em không hiều bác muốn như thế nào ? cơ bản tủ ấp trứng phải cấp nươc liên tục vì bản thân cái tủ không kín , nếu kín thì trứng thiếu oxy ngộp chết.  Nhất là mấy ngày cuối , khi thân nhiệt trứng hình thành , nó rất nóng trong thùng kín , đôi khi phải giải nhiệt thay vì cấp nhiệt . và chính hơi nước giúp giải nhiệt cho trứng . tủ em thì quạt chạy 24/24 nên ít có tình trạng tồn ứ nhiệt . 
nếu bác không thích cách trên thì còn một cách nữa .

máy bơm 500k . vài cái bec nữa là ....ướt nhẹp .

----------


## CBNN

hệ thống cấp nước tự động theo mực nước chỉ cần mua cái vòi vặn thay vào , và thêm cái ống oxy + jack cắm vào lỗ thông hơi trên nắp bình nước .

----------

